# This is what happened when a woman tried to trick her Uber driver into a free ride



## BurgerTiime

https://www.dailydot.com/debug/ryan-is-driving-uber/





A YouTuber named Ryan Is Drivingposts videos on his channel where he details his adventures as an Uberdriver. Usually, his customers just ask him to take them to Taco Bell or they talk to him about their Harambe body art.

But late last week, Ryan posted a video of a woman trying to nab a free ride. And the video might make you angry. It certainly infuriated Ryan.

The issue here is that, according to the video, the passenger canceled her ride in the _middle_ of the ride. That means Ryan wouldn't get paid for the trip, while the passenger would perhaps only have to pay a cancellation fee. These kinds of stories are littered through Reddit, but Ryan wouldn't have it.

After Ryan and the woman angrily parted ways, he said he decided to post the video so he could make some money off the failed transaction. Said Ryan in the video, "I don't think there's anything more American than this, literally taking a bad experience and turning it into advertising revenue. I really just wanted this video to blow up so I could make money in spite of this lady."

Considering the video, as of this writing, has 1.6 million views in just three days, making it the second-most watched video on his channel, it seems like his revenge will probably be colored green. Since he posted the content, he's also earned more than 55,000 new subscribers.

That's a bunch of people who now know that they shouldn't try to get a free ride out of Ryan Is Driving.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Ryan will most likely be deactivated from Uber. Homeboy's use of foul language seems to be his normal everyday vocabulary. Ryan could have easily used the old, "Sorry, since you cancelled the ride I'm not insured anymore" routine.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

I had that happen to me before. Call support and they will reimburse you for the ride amount. It's annoying but their account still gets charged and flagged.


----------



## UberBastid

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I had that happen to me before. Call support and they will reimburse you for the ride amount. It's annoying but their account still gets charged and flagged.


Yup, me too.
I just finished the ride just like nothing happened.
Texted Uber and they paid me for the whole ride.


----------



## BurgerTiime

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ryan will most likely be deactivated from Uber. Homeboy's use of foul language seems to be his normal everyday vocabulary. Ryan could have easily used the old, "Sorry, since you cancelled the ride I'm not insured anymore" routine.


100% agree. He didn't handle this situation correctly. He's very lucky this woman didn't have a gun or a knife in her hand. He got off easy with slaps. I've never had anyone cancel during a trip. If they do that doesn't the guidance stop? How could he continue the ride anyways?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

She didn't cancel the ride, she ended the ride. All that means is that he is now giving her a free ride for the duration of the ride. It's only a cancel if it happens before the ride starts.

Best thing to do is to just pull over and kick the pax out. With video of that idiot hitting him he should have called the cops and had her arrested immediately. That'll put an end to those antics.

Going by her chuckle when he originally told her she ended the ride, it's clear she knew what she was doing. The faster he pulls over and kicks her out the more she'll be out when requesting another ride to get her to where she needs to be so the more it screws her.


----------



## at-007smartLP

man give her a break she was on her way to her $50 backpage special, its hard out here since uberhumantraffickers replaced the mis Pimps lol thats was half they gig now uber does it for them at almost 50% off

ubermules


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Nice catch on that!

Give him a gold star for situational awareness.


----------



## SEAMT

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.dailydot.com/debug/ryan-is-driving-uber/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A YouTuber named Ryan Is Drivingposts videos on his channel where he details his adventures as an Uberdriver. Usually, his customers just ask him to take them to Taco Bell or they talk to him about their Harambe body art.
> 
> But late last week, Ryan posted a video of a woman trying to nab a free ride. And the video might make you angry. It certainly infuriated Ryan.
> 
> The issue here is that, according to the video, the passenger canceled her ride in the _middle_ of the ride. That means Ryan wouldn't get paid for the trip, while the passenger would perhaps only have to pay a cancellation fee. These kinds of stories are littered through Reddit, but Ryan wouldn't have it.
> 
> After Ryan and the woman angrily parted ways, he said he decided to post the video so he could make some money off the failed transaction. Said Ryan in the video, "I don't think there's anything more American than this, literally taking a bad experience and turning it into advertising revenue. I really just wanted this video to blow up so I could make money in spite of this lady."
> 
> Considering the video, as of this writing, has 1.6 million views in just three days, making it the second-most watched video on his channel, it seems like his revenge will probably be colored green. Since he posted the content, he's also earned more than 55,000 new subscribers.
> 
> That's a bunch of people who now know that they shouldn't try to get a free ride out of Ryan Is Driving.


Uber should make it so that once the driver has accepted the ride it cannot be possible for the rider to cancel the ride while in motion. Seems completely unfair when the driver takes somewhere only to find out the trip was ended.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

SEAMTech said:


> Uber should make it so that once the driver has accepted the ride it cannot be possible for the rider to cancel the ride while in motion. Seems completely unfair when the driver takes somewhere only to find out the trip was ended.


What about the situation where you have a fraudulent driver that doesn't pick you up but starts the ride. If the rider has no way to cancel then they are stuck, locked out of the Uber app.

If a rider cancels on you in mid trip you automatically get paid up to the point of cancel. Now you have two choice I can think of: Stop and put them out of the car OR continue on and ask for a fare adjustment. If it's a base X ride and you have a chance of getting something better, kick them out. If it's a high surge, play dumb and get the adjustment. Once they cancel they can't rate you so don't be concerned about kicking them out.

Ryan got a little too righteous about it, even to the point of backing up so he could continue to argue with her, what's up with that? Little or no point in arguing with drunk people. Get her out of the car in a safe place and move on!


----------



## Blatherskite

Maybe she was scamming him. Maybe she was just a delirious drunk. Punk driver exhibited zero skill for conflict resolution with his aggressive language. Bet he wouldn't have mouthed off like that to a tough guy. Then again, maybe he would have. Maybe his video blog will thus have a short run.


----------



## BurgerTiime

SEAMTech said:


> Uber should make it so that once the driver has accepted the ride it cannot be possible for the rider to cancel the ride while in motion. Seems completely unfair when the driver takes somewhere only to find out the trip was ended.


They have a problem with wrong passengers or scammers taking drivers. The person ordering the vehicle should be able to cancel a fraudulent transaction. However they could do a gps ping with both parties to prevent situations like this. If the data shows both driver and passenger are in motion within a proximity that could prevent scammers.


----------



## Mista T

I feel his frustration, but he took it a bit far. He knew he was recording himself, the bad language and insults may have been justified but will be viewed as unprofessional behavior in the event that Uber calls him on it.

I would have driven her 5-10 blocks in the wrong direction and THEN kicked her out.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Mista T said:


> I feel his frustration, but he took it a bit far. He knew he was recording himself, the bad language and insults may have been justified but will be viewed as unprofessional behavior in the event that Uber calls him on it.
> 
> I would have driven her 5-10 blocks in the wrong direction and THEN kicked her out.


He appears* to have kicked her out into the cold?

I thought i saw snow maybe..

Kicking someone out into the cold get's the job done just fine.


----------



## UberBastid

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> He appears* to have kicked her out into the cold?
> 
> I thought i saw snow maybe..
> 
> Kicking someone out into the cold get's the job done just fine.


UNLESS the pax dies of exposure, or loses a toe to frostbite


----------



## Phantomshark

UberBastid said:


> UNLESS the pax dies of exposure, or loses a toe to frostbite


Would serve her right. Scumbag.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

I had that happen two times.

First time: I didn't know, because Google Maps covered the uber app, and I didnt hear it.
Second time: I pulled over to eject a family at the nearest safe place.
Both times, passengers were fooling around and acting wild.


----------



## Cableguynoe

UberBastid said:


> Yup, me too.
> I just finished the ride just like nothing happened.
> Texted Uber and they paid me for the whole ride.


I don't believe it's this easy with lyft.

I had this happen and they did pay me. But they said "this time".

Similar to changing a ride to Plus if I have too many riders. Lyft only does it once while Uber does it all the time.

So don't take any chances on lyft.

You ain't getting paid if they cancel, even if it's at the very end of a trip.

I've said this before. I often end a ride 30 seconds before arriving if I have stupid looking drunk college girls in my car.

They're the repeat offenders.


----------



## touberornottouber

One thing I learned the hard way through experience in life is that once you get what you want, just shut up and let it go. Once she started exitting the car just shut up and let her leave. You have it on camera. There is no reason to talk trash with her. Just let her go. He is lucky the situation didn't escalate further with her trashing his car, etc.

Do not get me wrong. I'm not blaming him for her actions. All I am saying is that as a "professional" (we may not get paid like professionals and are not seen as such but this gig definitely requires skills to do safely and with any longevity) he could have handled this far better.


----------



## goneubering

Cableguynoe said:


> I've said this before. I often cancel a ride 30 seconds before arriving if I have stupid looking drunk college girls in my car.
> 
> They're the repeat offenders.


Why do you cancel??!! Shouldn't you just end the ride a little early if you suspect they will play games?


----------



## Cableguynoe

goneubering said:


> Why do you cancel??!! Shouldn't you just end the ride a little early if you suspect they will play games?


Ooooops, meant to say end ride, not cancel.
Got caught up in this cancel business.


----------



## DONALDTRUMPSHAIR

Leave it to bitter Uber drivers to find blame for a driver who, by all accounts, acted pretty reasonably until the end of the video.


----------



## Poopy54

Actually she is right in saying she could add a stop......I had the same scenario basically, but it was the pax that when she pinged me the first time, then it canceled, then same pax pinged again, then cancel, then 2 more times.
Asked her why she canceled so many times, she said she was trying to add a stop, and it kept canceling the ride on her. Luckily I was sitting 2 blocks from her eating my doughnut, watching the screen in disbelief.

He really did treat that situation bad in my opinion, and then he backs up???Think he was hoping he might get her number, looked like he liked getting hit by her


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.dailydot.com/debug/ryan-is-driving-uber/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A YouTuber named Ryan Is Drivingposts videos on his channel where he details his adventures as an Uberdriver. Usually, his customers just ask him to take them to Taco Bell or they talk to him about their Harambe body art.
> 
> But late last week, Ryan posted a video of a woman trying to nab a free ride. And the video might make you angry. It certainly infuriated Ryan.
> 
> The issue here is that, according to the video, the passenger canceled her ride in the _middle_ of the ride. That means Ryan wouldn't get paid for the trip, while the passenger would perhaps only have to pay a cancellation fee. These kinds of stories are littered through Reddit, but Ryan wouldn't have it.
> 
> After Ryan and the woman angrily parted ways, he said he decided to post the video so he could make some money off the failed transaction. Said Ryan in the video, "I don't think there's anything more American than this, literally taking a bad experience and turning it into advertising revenue. I really just wanted this video to blow up so I could make money in spite of this lady."
> 
> Considering the video, as of this writing, has 1.6 million views in just three days, making it the second-most watched video on his channel, it seems like his revenge will probably be colored green. Since he posted the content, he's also earned more than 55,000 new subscribers.
> 
> That's a bunch of people who now know that they shouldn't try to get a free ride out of Ryan Is Driving.


Nice Bro!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe

DONALDTRUMPSHAIR said:


> Leave it to bitter Uber drivers to find blame for a driver who, by all accounts, acted pretty reasonably until the end of the video.


Agreed!


----------



## Uberlife2

I don’t think so , uber will be ****ed


----------



## Luber4.9

Wasn't the cancel noise a Lyft sound?

She's a regular rider and knew what she was doing.

She is accustomed to lying all day and getting away with it.


----------



## transporter007

I thought no one could Cancel a trip already Started.
U CAN “END” the trip but no one can “Cancel” once trip is “started”

In my opinion as a 3 year active uber/Lyft Driver I think this vid is FAKE

Modus operandi: Produced to increase views and +$$ on driver’s youtube channel.

Maybe I’m wrong, but I’m seeing a lot of bad acting and inconsistencies


----------



## Luber4.9

transporter007 said:


> I thought no one could Cancel a trip already Started.
> U CAN "END" the trip but no one can "Cancel" once trip is "started"
> 
> I think this vid is fake
> 
> Produced to increase views and +$$ on driver's youtube channel.
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm seeing a lot of bad acting, inconsistencies and a Modus operandi to stage this bizarre scene, in my opinion as a 3 year active uber/Lyft Driver


----------



## transporter007

Luber4.9 said:


>


Ur insinuating I have a grasp of the obvious?


----------



## Ana C.

This is probably the sentence that I most hate to hear from PAX "I'll rate you 1 star "Because-Iam-a-super-powerful-*****-and-you-need-me-so-bad".
But, if driver cancels the rider can't rate. In this case, can she do that?


----------



## Cableguynoe

transporter007 said:


> I thought no one could Cancel a trip already Started.
> U CAN "END" the trip but no one can "Cancel" once trip is "started"


Wrong. Pax don't have option to end ride. Only cancel.


----------



## Trebor

Ryan is kind of dumb. I have had this happen a couple times and I ask if they cancelled the ride (yes, it was an accident bla bla bla) Okay, well I am going to submit this to Uber for an adjustment.

I then email uber right after the trip, and save the dashcam video just in case. Both times, Uber adjusted the fare without asking twice. No need to get all confrontational.


My calm demeanor is probably why my account has never been "deactivated".


----------



## Cableguynoe

Trebor said:


> Ryan is kind of dumb. I have had this happen a couple times and I ask if they cancelled the ride (yes, it was an accident bla bla bla) Okay, well I am going to submit this to Uber for an adjustment.
> 
> I then email uber right after the trip, and save the dashcam video just in case. Both times, Uber adjusted the fare without asking twice. No need to get all confrontational.
> 
> My calm demeanor is probably why my account has never been "deactivated".


I will say that this issue needs to be handled differently on Uber and Lyft.

Uber is great about some things. Just like they're great about adjusting fares if you have an XL vehicle and 5 people get in on an X request, they are also great about paying for canceled rides.

Lyft is not. Lyft only makes that exception once for price adjustment on rides with more than 4 riders, and apparently on this also.

Here is an email I got from them. They clearly said they were making an exception. Then he said that next time pax has to re request ride.

So if pax cancels on lyft, like this biatch did as she was hopping out of my car, next time I'll be screwed.


----------



## iheartuber

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ryan will most likely be deactivated from Uber. Homeboy's use of foul language seems to be his normal everyday vocabulary. Ryan could have easily used the old, "Sorry, since you cancelled the ride I'm not insured anymore" routine.


Agreed. Although it makes for an entertaining video it's technically not professional and grounds for deactivation.

Here's how the dude should have handled it:

Driver: wow, it looks like you just canceled the trip! I'm so sorry it's me right? i really should have showered this morning.
Pax: what? No I didn't mean to cancel.
Driver: I'm sure you didn't but you did. So I have to end the ride here
Pax: can't you just take me?
Driver: I would but technically that's illegal and I really want to stay out of jail.
Pax: so what do I do?
Driver: oh it's easy, just order a new ride, and hopefully you'll get me. If so we keep going like nothing ever happened.
Pax: what if I don't get you?
Driver: you can wait in the car until the other car comes if you want. I'll put on the radio and we can do karaoke to Drake songs.
Pax: you're the best! 5 stars!


----------



## Trebor

Cableguynoe said:


> I will say that this issue needs to be handled differently on Uber and Lyft.
> 
> Uber is great about some things. Just like they're great about adjusting fares if you have an XL vehicle and 5 people get in on an X request, they are also great about paying for canceled rides.
> 
> Lyft is not. Lyft only makes that exception once for price adjustment on rides with more than 4 riders, and apparently on this also.
> 
> Here is an email I got from them. They clearly said they were making an exception. Then he said that next time pax has to re request ride.
> 
> So if pax cancels on lyft, like this biatch did as she was hopping out of my car, next time I'll be screwed.
> 
> View attachment 208914
> View attachment 208915


Yea, but Lyft has told me "one time only" so many times haha


----------



## Mattio41

Besides the comment that this may have been set up. Which I do think that is a possibility. "BUT" if this was true, I am sorry, this guy is an idiot.

Yes, we all know this job can suck, and we deal with asshole passengers, but you should still act and conduct yourself as a professional. You hear the ride ends, you pull over to a safe location. "I am sorry, but you had ended the ride. I can no longer drive you any further". You instruct them that if they wish to continue the ride, they will have to order a new ride. If you think they did it maliciously, you don't accept the ping, and instruct them, they will have to exit your vehicle and wait for their next rider. If you do think it was an accident, than accept the ping and move on. But by calling her out, and continuing to pick a fight with her, he escalated the situation. My opinion, Uber might have grounds to deactivate him on his professionalism.

But honestly, Why do anything that would jeopardize your ability to earn money over an asshole pax... 

and a final note.... If your going to do videos, at least get a better dash cam for night time driving.


----------



## pomegranite112

UberBeamer said:


> Agreed on all counts. He really showed his true colors here. If he was smart he would have never uploaded this video. To top it off the whole "American way" BS takes the cake.
> 
> I agree she probably was trying to pull a fast one. But she was obviously drunk and there was at least the remote possibility that she really did just mess up in the course of trying to add a stop. Ride cancelled, ride over. End of story. Next.


Just shutup

You could tell by her voice and her actions that she meant to cancel the ride and that she was playing dumb. You are nieve


----------



## transporter007

Cableguynoe said:


> Wrong. Pax don't have option to end ride. Only cancel.


However, passenger can Not "Cancel" after driver has "Started" the trip.
Unless, Ryan never "started" the trip as he drove away with pax. Rookie mistake, however this driver is experienced 
Additionally, that phone conversation between driver and passenger is suspect.
Sounded like 2 individuals who know each other

I call FAKE



Mattio41 said:


> Besides the comment that this may have been set up. Which I do think that is a possibility. "BUT" if this was true, I am sorry, this guy is an idiot.
> 
> Yes, we all know this job can suck, and we deal with asshole passengers, but you should still act and conduct yourself as a professional. You hear the ride ends, you pull over to a safe location. "I am sorry, but you had ended the ride. I can no longer drive you any further". You instruct them that if they wish to continue the ride, they will have to order a new ride. If you think they did it maliciously, you don't accept the ping, and instruct them, they will have to exit your vehicle and wait for their next rider. If you do think it was an accident, than accept the ping and move on. But by calling her out, and continuing to pick a fight with her, he escalated the situation. My opinion, Uber might have grounds to deactivate him on his professionalism.
> 
> But honestly, Why do anything that would jeopardize your ability to earn money over an asshole pax...
> 
> and a final note.... If your going to do videos, at least get a better dash cam for night time driving.


If he's deactivated he'll just continue to make fake uber videos, post them on utube and continue to collect $$$$ from viewers. More power to him.


----------



## Cableguynoe

transporter007 said:


> However, passenger can Not "Cancel" after driver has "Started" the trip.


You are 100% wrong.

Are you just guessing? Have you ever taken a ride as a pax?


----------



## iheartuber

Cableguynoe said:


> You are 100% wrong.
> 
> Are you just guessing? Have you ever taken a ride as a pax?


I really don't know what the purpose of this function is, except to make it very easy for pax to screw the driver with uber's Blessing


----------



## Uber Crack

This is a text book case of how a driver causes a situation to escalate into what could turn into a dangerous/ life threatening situation. Then the driver's family wonders why he was murdered.

This could have ended very badly if the pax wasn't a female with flappy hand smacks. What she did was wrong but how he handled it much worse - to have an "adventure"?

Uber driver training is also lacking because drivers should know they'd be reimbursed for an ended/cancelled ride. I've had this twice and been paid without an issue. 

This driver also displays classic symptoms of wanting to be a social media reality star. I mean no disrespect to the driver but I hope he finds a different way to make money and get famous because he has potential - just not doing this.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne

That would be funny if he decided to send the video to Uber about her. The driver started using foul language first which quickly escalated the situation.

It's easy enough to pull over, "hey, did you mean to cancel the ride? Would you like to re-request a ride? If not, I can not take you further because of insurance purposes."

Not "*****, you shady as f*ck, get out of my car"


----------



## nickd8775

He made thousands from the views that the video got. And he chose not to ruin her life by naming her.


----------



## Friendly Jack

Uber Crack said:


> This is a text book case of how a driver causes a situation to escalate into what could turn into a dangerous/ life threatening situation. Then the driver's family wonders why he was murdered.
> 
> This could have ended very badly if the pax wasn't a female with flappy hand smacks. What she did was wrong but how he handled it much worse - to have an "adventure"?
> 
> Uber driver training is also lacking because drivers should know they'd be reimbursed for an ended/cancelled ride. I've had this twice and been paid without an issue.
> 
> This driver also displays classic symptoms of wanting to be a social media reality star. I mean no disrespect to the driver but I hope he finds a different way to make money and get famous because he has potential - just not doing this.


I am surprised that no one thus far has mentioned what I believe to be the real concern when a pax "ends" a ride like this. When the ride is ended then so is the Uber insurance coverage, and at that point, in my opinion, you do not want to risk transporting the rider any further. I have had a rider do this to me three times in the past (so, not very often), but when they have I simply pull over and say, "Sorry! I would like to take you to your final destination but I can't because we no longer have active insurance for this ride." I then promptly ask them to leave my vehicle and they have. I then contacted Uber and they paid me for the ride duration completed.


----------



## iheartuber

Friendly Jack said:


> I am surprised that no one thus far has mentioned what I believe to be the real concern when a pax "ends" a ride like this. When the ride is ended then so is the Uber insurance coverage, and at that point, in my opinion, you do not want to risk transporting the rider any further. I have had a rider do this to me three times in the past (so, not very often), but when they have I simply pull over and say, "Sorry! I would like to take you to your final destination but I can't because we no longer have active insurance for this ride." I then promptly ask them to leave my vehicle and they have. I then contacted Uber and they paid me for the ride duration completed.


I don't know why the system already isn't set up to pay the driver for the time and distance traveled. It's just set up as cancel the whole thing, zero pay. That makes no sense.

In fact it shouldn't even be called "cancel ride" it should say "end ride"

"End ride" implies that though the trip is ending now everything that happened to this point is valid and billable.

"Cancel" means scrap the whole thing.

Really Fuber? Really? Great UX developmemt


----------



## Uber Crack

Friendly Jack said:


> I am surprised that no one thus far has mentioned what I believe to be the real concern when a pax "ends" a ride like this. When the ride is ended then so is the Uber insurance coverage, and at that point, in my opinion, you do not want to risk transporting the rider any further. I have had a rider do this to me three times in the past (so, not very often), but when they have I simply pull over and say, "Sorry! I would like to take you to your final destination but I can't because we no longer have active insurance for this ride." I then promptly ask them to leave my vehicle and they have. I then contacted Uber and they paid me for the ride duration completed.


I agree. That is a good point and since some drivers are unaware that the trip was even cancelled (due to a rookie mistake or Google maps over the app and their settings incorrect) I do believe that Uber insurance would still be responsible. I believe it is still an active ride even though it's not active on the app because of a technical error.
Pulling over at the next safest location and sorting it out with a calm demeanor would be the best thing to do.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

Why did he start driving without the destination and route loaded onto the map?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

I can't criticise the way this driver handled the situation, but I handle this same situation differently. I drive Uber/Lyft for one reason only, and that is to make the maximum amount of money out of pax and out of Uber/Lyft as possible in the shortest time possible. There's no other reason - I'm not interested in "coming out on top" when pax try to pull a fast one or disrespect me or to try to "win" in confrontations. Pax to me are not people, but revenue provision devices and, once they become non-viable (their usefulness as revenue) ceases as it did with this woman, I want them out of the car as soon as possible so that I can pick up the next one and keep earning. 

The best way to do that is de-escalate. Arguing with the pax wastes time and therefore money. When pax cancel on me, I pull over and say, "I'll just let you out here" and when they go through the fake "I didn't know" routine I tell them that they will need to re-request but not to worry, another car will be along to pick them up shortly. If they say they'll rate me one star then good luck to them. They can't rate the driver after cancelling their ride. If they say, "you're an ***hole" etc then whatever, who cares. Just get them out of the vehicle as quickly as possible and move on.


----------



## transporter007

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Why did he start driving without the destination and route loaded onto the map?


Because it was a fake staged production for the driver Ryan's YouTube channel which generate more revenue than his uber dalliances


----------



## transporter007

Cableguynoe said:


> You are 100% wrong.
> 
> Are you just guessing? Have you ever taken a ride as a pax?


I'm a poor uber driver, never To be a pax


----------



## LA_Native

BurgerTiime said:


> 100% agree. He didn't handle this situation correctly. He's very lucky this woman didn't have a gun or a knife in her hand. He got off easy with slaps. I've never had anyone cancel during a trip. If they do that doesn't the guidance stop? How could he continue the ride anyways?


Lucky to have gotten off with slaps?


----------



## 105398

The Gift of Fish said:


> There's no other reason - I'm not interested in "coming out on top" when pax try to pull a fast one or disrespect me or to try to "win" in confrontations.


Couldn't have said it better myself. When I have to decline a pax (drunks, too many pax, four smokers puffing) I don't discuss and argue about it. I'm like, "sorry too many" or "something came up sorry" and zoom off - leaving it ambiguous, and then I don't arm them with any ammo or reason to file a false complaint.

They'll remember the driver that antagonized them, picked a fight with them, or sent rude text messages. They won't remember the one they THINK is slow, "couldn't find them" or canceled the ride without reason - and they'll move on with their night and next driver.

I don't know these people and they don't know me. And all I care about is getting to the next ride to keep making money.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Why did he start driving without the destination and route loaded onto the map?


He didn't. Obviously the ride started, he hit navigate and Google maps came up. Once it's up it will keep navigation you regardless of what is going on with Uber/Lyft app.
If his volume had been down he wouldn't have found out she canceled until he went to end the ride.



transporter007 said:


> Because it was a fake staged production for the driver Ryan's YouTube channel which generate more revenue than his uber dalliances


I told you before you dont know what the hell you're talking about.
Here this will shut you up.
A Lyft ride I was on.

This is the Lyft screen for the pax *during* the ride. Notice the big cancel right on the screen?












transporter007 said:


> I'm a poor uber driver, never To be a pax


Exactly. So what I dont understand is why you keep stating your dumb guesses as if they were facts, when in fact you dont know chit.


----------



## wk1102

iheartuber said:


> I really don't know what the purpose of this function is,


Let's say you Request a ride at a very busy club on a Sat night. As you standing there waiting for Jose 4.87☆ in a white Nissan you see on your rider app the trip was started and Jose in his white Nissan is headed down the road. You call him, he doesn't answer.

If you could not cancel the in progress ride, you'd have to wait for Jose to end the trip. Hopefully it's a local trip then battle support for a refund. What if it's a 250 mile 3.5x surge trip?

I've had a few rides canceled mid trip. I've always been paid.



SEAMTech said:


> Uber should make it so that once the driver has accepted the ride it cannot be possible for the rider to cancel the ride while in motion. Seems completely unfair when the driver takes somewhere only to find out the trip was ended.


----------



## iheartuber

wk1102 said:


> Let's say you Request a ride at a very busy club on a Sat night. As you standing there waiting for Jose 4.87☆ in a white Nissan you see on your rider app the trip was started and Jose in his white Nissan is headed down the road. You call him, he doesn't answer.
> 
> If you could not cancel the in progress ride, you'd have to wait for Jose to end the trip.
> 
> I've had a few rides canceled mid trip. I've always been paid.


So Uber is worried that a driver will pick up the wrong pax and charge that pax for someone else's ride so they create a system that's easy to scam the driver?

Thanks Uber!


----------



## wk1102

Friendly Jack said:


> I am surprised that no one thus far has mentioned what I believe to be the real concern when a pax "ends" a ride like this. When the ride is ended then so is the Uber insurance coverage, and at that point, in my opinion, you do not want to risk transporting the rider any further.


This is not true, you are covered until they get out of the car.


----------



## Leo1983

touberornottouber said:


> One thing I learned the hard way through experience in life is that once you get what you want, just shut up and let it go. Once she started exitting the car just shut up and let her leave. You have it on camera. There is no reason to talk trash with her. Just let her go. He is lucky the situation didn't escalate further with her trashing his car, etc.
> 
> Do not get me wrong. I'm not blaming him for her actions. All I am saying is that as a "professional" (we may not get paid like professionals and are not seen as such but this gig definitely requires skills to do safely and with any longevity) he could have handled this far better.


I have to give it up to Ryan for keeping his cool. I would of curbed that *****.


----------



## touberornottouber

iheartuber said:


> I don't know why the system already isn't set up to pay the driver for the time and distance traveled. It's just set up as cancel the whole thing, zero pay. That makes no sense.
> 
> In fact it shouldn't even be called "cancel ride" it should say "end ride"
> 
> "End ride" implies that though the trip is ending now everything that happened to this point is valid and billable.
> 
> "Cancel" means scrap the whole thing.
> 
> Really Fuber? Really? Great UX developmemt


Even worse AFAIK we the drivers are not even able to cancel the trip after it is started. The customer however is able to do this.


----------



## iheartuber

I just saw some of the other videos on this guy’s channel. OMG... boring!!

This had to be fake


----------



## wk1102

iheartuber said:


> So Uber is worried that a driver will pick up the wrong pax and charge that pax for someone else's ride so they create a system that's easy to scam the driver?
> 
> Thanks Uber!


Yes, because you and I both know there are drivers who would not end trips, start trips.

You get paid. I have always been paid. It takes less than a minute to go through the app and get an adjustment.

Uber has many many faults but I have never been cheated out of the money due to me. I've had to battle over some cancel fees but on mistimed trips it has never, ever need a hassle.


----------



## Leo1983

iheartuber said:


> I really don't know what the purpose of this function is, except to make it very easy for pax to screw the driver with uber's Blessing


Legally it has to be there. Because as a passenger you're not making an agreement with Lyft or Uber. You're making a deal directly with the driver.
Once the customer cancels Lyft and Uber are no longer liable and the driver has to deal with it.
Lyft and Uber will credit you the money if you ask for it.
Based on the customer they will forgive the first instance and not charge the customer (that would make them liable) but if it's an ongoing issue they will cut ties with said account. Not the customer but the account.

So to answer your question it's there to benefit Lyft and Uber and keep them from being legally liable.


----------



## wk1102

touberornottouber said:


> Even worse AFAIK we the drivers are not even able to cancel the trip after it is started. The customer however is able to do this.


We can end it at any time.


----------



## touberornottouber

wk1102 said:


> We can end it at any time.


Right we can end the trip but we cannot cancel it after started. The cutomer however can cancel it and not just merely end the trip.


----------



## wk1102

touberornottouber said:


> Right we can end the trip but we cannot cancel it after started. The cutomer however can cancel it and not just merely end the trip.


Sigh... semantics.

No, when a rider cancels a trip after it has been started by the driver, the trip is simply ended.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Disgusted Driver said:


> .... OR continue on and *ask for a fare adjustment*. If it


Happened once the first week I was on Uber - Uber refused to give a fare adjustment despite multiple attempts.

If I ever get a cancelled pax again, they shall be booted at the nearest safe and legal drop spot - I i ensure it's a place I can stop and park in case I have to call the police.

ALSO ---

The RYAN video is lame, he didn't handle it properly, goading her in and escalating.

When a pax cancels, kick them out and leave the area IMMEDIATELY, then report to support.

Never escalate. His behavior was unprofessional.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

pomegranite112 said:


> You are nieve


Just think of Evian water from the 80's. You know, one of the first companies to sell bottled water for over $1/pint to stupid Americans. Now spell Evian backwards and that's how you spell naive.


----------



## iheartuber

DrivingForYou said:


> Happened once the first week I was on Uber - Uber refused to give a fare adjustment despite multiple attempts.
> 
> If I ever get a cancelled pax again, they shall be booted at the nearest safe and legal drop spot - I i ensure it's a place I can stop and park in case I have to call the police.
> 
> ALSO ---
> 
> The RYAN video is lame, he didn't handle it properly, goading her in and escalating.
> 
> When a pax cancels, kick them out and leave the area IMMEDIATELY, then report to support.
> 
> Never escalate. His behavior was unprofessional.


Let's say this video was fake

Uber cannot deactivate him if it wasn't a real ride


----------



## Ubering around

Will I never involved physically or emotionally or verbally I just call the cops on them if they refuse to leave I also have a dash cam and it's in better quality vids than this but I never posted them 
I like to stay anonymous as much as possible


----------



## UbingInLA

iheartuber said:


> This had to be fake


You can't fake that crazy chicks laugh, lol. Too bad Reno 911 ended before Uber started, they could get so much good content from the crap we deal with on a regular basis.


----------



## Lissetti

I don't know why he didn't just drive off with the door open once she stepped back the first time. Pull to the middle of the street, drive about 1/2 block forward. Get out and shut the door yourself. Don't sit there and engage in a cussing match. Second, a Pax or _any_ person acting in an angry and aggressive manner, and then leaning back into _my _car aiming for my face, is going to be seen as an immediate threat, and will dealt with as such.

Not: "Ha...Ha....Ha ....Are you seriously slapping me?" What if she had a blade in her hands? A nail file? Keys?.......What if she went for an eye?? Further when she's fully out of the car and there is no threat to either party at that time, what does he do? He backs up right back into the situation and risks an escalation of the matter. She seemed to be a little tipsy, so she could have fallen and he backed over her, or she could have seen that car coming at her as a threat and reacted by throwing rocks or pulling a weapon. This whole thing was a multitude of poor choices by both parties.


----------



## iheartuber

LOL dude posts this video thinking he’s the victim of a crazy pax and who do actual Uber drivers say? He wasn’t professional!!


----------



## metal_orion

I can see Ryan is an educated person with very articulate language and all that, but I feel he sloppily managed that situation. Sometimes being in a bad mood impairs your decision making thought process. But as another user commented above that lady sure was drunk and might have cancelled accidentally and didn't how to explain herself. In a different scenario Ryan could had her requesting again instead of being defensive, dramatic and and then exposing for money and attention this awkward interaction with a confused drunk pax.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

I think Ryan could have handled this better and refrained from cursing and continuing to go after the passenger verbally when she had already left the car. That being said, there is no excuse for a passenger hitting an Uber or Lyft driver, unless it is in self defense. What she did was assault him and it doesn't matter legally if he cursed at her or called her name's. Just because he is a man and the passenger is a woman does not give her permission to hit him.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

SEAMTech said:


> Uber should make it so that once the driver has accepted the ride it cannot be possible for the rider to cancel the ride while in motion. Seems completely unfair when the driver takes somewhere only to find out the trip was ended.


That's the way it used to work a year and half ago. Only the driver could end the ride but now, uber gave that option to these base terds!


----------



## Icecool

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.dailydot.com/debug/ryan-is-driving-uber/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A YouTuber named Ryan Is Drivingposts videos on his channel where he details his adventures as an Uberdriver. Usually, his customers just ask him to take them to Taco Bell or they talk to him about their Harambe body art.
> 
> But late last week, Ryan posted a video of a woman trying to nab a free ride. And the video might make you angry. It certainly infuriated Ryan.
> 
> The issue here is that, according to the video, the passenger canceled her ride in the _middle_ of the ride. That means Ryan wouldn't get paid for the trip, while the passenger would perhaps only have to pay a cancellation fee. These kinds of stories are littered through Reddit, but Ryan wouldn't have it.
> 
> After Ryan and the woman angrily parted ways, he said he decided to post the video so he could make some money off the failed transaction. Said Ryan in the video, "I don't think there's anything more American than this, literally taking a bad experience and turning it into advertising revenue. I really just wanted this video to blow up so I could make money in spite of this lady."
> 
> Considering the video, as of this writing, has 1.6 million views in just three days, making it the second-most watched video on his channel, it seems like his revenge will probably be colored green. Since he posted the content, he's also earned more than 55,000 new subscribers.
> 
> That's a bunch of people who now know that they shouldn't try to get a free ride out of Ryan Is Driving.


But i think he provoked her to hit him . So what if she cancelled the ride . You just email uber at the end of the trip and Uber will calculated the fare. 
If it she cancelled you'll get a cancellation Fees.


----------



## luvgurl22

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.dailydot.com/debug/ryan-is-driving-uber/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A YouTuber named Ryan Is Drivingposts videos on his channel where he details his adventures as an Uberdriver. Usually, his customers just ask him to take them to Taco Bell or they talk to him about their Harambe body art.
> 
> But late last week, Ryan posted a video of a woman trying to nab a free ride. And the video might make you angry. It certainly infuriated Ryan.
> 
> The issue here is that, according to the video, the passenger canceled her ride in the _middle_ of the ride. That means Ryan wouldn't get paid for the trip, while the passenger would perhaps only have to pay a cancellation fee. These kinds of stories are littered through Reddit, but Ryan wouldn't have it.
> 
> After Ryan and the woman angrily parted ways, he said he decided to post the video so he could make some money off the failed transaction. Said Ryan in the video, "I don't think there's anything more American than this, literally taking a bad experience and turning it into advertising revenue. I really just wanted this video to blow up so I could make money in spite of this lady."
> 
> Considering the video, as of this writing, has 1.6 million views in just three days, making it the second-most watched video on his channel, it seems like his revenge will probably be colored green. Since he posted the content, he's also earned more than 55,000 new subscribers.
> 
> That's a bunch of people who now know that they shouldn't try to get a free ride out of Ryan Is Driving.


He also could have written in to support & tried to get the balance of his ride...


----------



## transporter007

wk1102 said:


> This is not true, you are covered until they get out of the car.


Just cause u write it don't make it true. Link where uber supports your speculation ?



iheartuber said:


> I just saw some of the other videos on this guy's channel. OMG... boring!!
> 
> This had to be fake


And his fake video is getting the most views on his utube channel.
Video Director & uber driver Ryan figured out the secret of success, Lie, Cheat & steal


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Uber and professional in the same sentence is a joke. All professionalism (what little bit there is left) is out the door once an unprofessional action is committed by the the other party. Sure he could of handled better, but why would he? It doesn’t seem like he is concerned about deactivation. It all depends on the particular situation. Nothing is off the table as far as I’m concerned. 


I think she’s the lucky one honestly given her disposition.

Disclaimer: professional services only offered to those that are worth it. Anything is possible, just depends how you approach it. 

Why are over 90% of my pax issues with females under 40? Lol


----------



## Dinoberra

Lame.


----------



## Cableguynoe

transporter007 said:


> Just cause u write it don't make it true. Link where uber supports your speculation ?


How many times do I need to shut you up and you just keep talking like an ignorant fool.


----------



## Cdub2k

She was tring to scam the system but this driver was very rude and made the situation worse. He could have simply asked her to get out of the car and request another Uber Driver and that would have been the end of that situation. She did not become rude and beligerant until after the Driver began cussing at her. 

This guy should be deactivated.


----------



## Mista T

transporter007 said:


> However, passenger can Not "Cancel" after driver has "Started" the trip


This is one of two incorrect assumptions you have posted, just on this thread!

Please take the opportunity to learn from the experienced drivers here and stop assuming that common sense is correct, because with Lyft and Uber it is not.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Agree with everyone who said he could have handled this better. Engaging with foul language turned me off about it. He responded to a childish passenger by being childish himself. 
“Nuh uh! I am right!”


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

The ***** is drunk.

The app is shit when it comes to changing destinations.

This guy jumped into "get out of my car" mode too fast.

He stooped down to her level as far as using insults.

This guy drives to make YT videos and not because he needs to uber, this makes him smart.

The video sucked because I wasn't shocked or surprised in the very least at anything that happened.


----------



## dirtylee

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> This guy drives to make YT videos and not because he needs to uber, this makes him smart.


He has 284k subscribers & about 13m in views. Most definitely a monetized channel so I guess about $1k per million views. 26 videos = $500/vid.

what city is he in? Seattle

https://www.uber.com/blog/seattle/meet-ryan-our-seattle-all-star-driver/


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Lissetti said:


> I don't know why he didn't just drive off with the door open once she stepped back the first time. Pull to the middle of the street, drive about 1/2 block forward. Get out and shut the door yourself. Don't sit there and engage in a cussing match. Second, a Pax or _any_ person acting in an angry and aggressive manner, and then leaning back into _my _car aiming for my face, is going to be seen as an immediate threat, and will dealt with as such.
> 
> Not: "Ha...Ha....Ha ....Are you seriously slapping me?" What if she had a blade in her hands? A nail file? Keys?.......What if she went for an eye?? Further when she's fully out of the car and there is no threat to either party at that time, what does he do? He backs up right back into the situation and risks an escalation of the matter. She seemed to be a little tipsy, so she could have fallen and he backed over her, or she could have seen that car coming at her as a threat and reacted by throwing rocks or pulling a weapon. This whole thing was a multitude of poor choices by both parties.


If you hit the gas really hard, like one quick jerk, you can get the door to swing closed.


----------



## at-007smartLP

hmmm casting call, actors actressess needed to act like angry violent passengers while on dash cam....

oh no need just buy a dash cam im guessing if your a driver that actually accepts trips under 10 miles with a dash casm goes thru something similar 1-2 times a day

or just screen & you avoid these pax



Seattle_Wayne said:


> That would be funny if he decided to send the video to Uber about her. The driver started using foul language first which quickly escalated the situation.
> 
> It's easy enough to pull over, "hey, did you mean to cancel the ride? Would you like to re-request a ride? If not, I can not take you further because of insurance purposes."
> 
> Not "*****, you shady as f*ck, get out of my car"


rides over she not paying you ubers not paying you, she is tresspassing and has zero right to be in or on your property & you can cuss at them all you want

i wouldn't waste my breath but if others do why not

its already 1970 wages & she still has to steal is beyond pathetic when you own a vagina



Friendly Jack said:


> I am surprised that no one thus far has mentioned what I believe to be the real concern when a pax "ends" a ride like this. When the ride is ended then so is the Uber insurance coverage, and at that point, in my opinion, you do not want to risk transporting the rider any further. I have had a rider do this to me three times in the past (so, not very often), but when they have I simply pull over and say, "Sorry! I would like to take you to your final destination but I can't because we no longer have active insurance for this ride." I then promptly ask them to leave my vehicle and they have. I then contacted Uber and they paid me for the ride duration completed.


shiiiiit my first day 3 years ago after about 5 rides i got my first $2.40 minimum fare, i knew what this ponzi was right then & gave every airport rider a card since after the first ride we "friends" now i have over a dozen off book regulars and on avergae do at least $500+ a month scalping from these evil ride "share" companies & im sure every locale has 50ish drivers like me lol

watch shameless the new hustke for kids is just pull up to people doing the uber dance, roll down the window when the look up from their screem and say "uber" say nope but ill take ya there for less get it, a gypsie cab gonna be a gypsie cab you can or cant be an uber driver for this, get ping cancel & do the same schtick, they in a hurry and cheap im sure most will hop right in

cut out the evil middle men


----------



## njn

Cableguynoe said:


> I will say that this issue needs to be handled differently on Uber and Lyft.
> 
> Uber is great about some things. Just like they're great about adjusting fares if you have an XL vehicle and 5 people get in on an X request, they are also great about paying for canceled rides.
> 
> Lyft is not. Lyft only makes that exception once for price adjustment on rides with more than 4 riders, and apparently on this also.
> 
> Here is an email I got from them. They clearly said they were making an exception. Then he said that next time pax has to re request ride.
> 
> So if pax cancels on lyft, like this biatch did as she was hopping out of my car, next time I'll be screwed.
> 
> View attachment 208914
> View attachment 208915


Ha, the second request could be considered a street hail or prearranged trip and considered fraudulent or abusive to the system allowing Lftt to keep the entire fare. See https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-denied-to-pay-my-fare-to-vegas.242676/


----------



## cratter

Late to the party, haven't read all the replies, but I would at least offer the lady a chance to request the ride again, because she could have ended it by accident trying to add a stop. It happens. I'm not going to automatically accuse them of being shady af and kick them out.


----------



## pomegranite112

S


iheartuber said:


> LOL dude posts this video thinking he's the victim of a crazy pax and who do actual Uber drivers say? He wasn't professional!!


stfu he treated her the way she was asking to be treated


----------



## Karen Stein

There are lessons to learn here.

First off, the video is too dark to be of much use. For those driving nights, get a camera with IR lighting.

It wasn't necessary to say anything beyond "leave." You never win an argument with a customer. 
Think about it. WHY are you driving? Your goal is to have a paying customer in your car. That lady would have been out of the car and he would have been on his way five minutes quicker had the driver not felt a need to get the last word in.

Unload the loser and carry on.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne

at-007smartLP said:


> & you can cuss at them all you want
> 
> i wouldn't waste my breath but if others do why not
> 
> its already 1970 wages & she still has to steal is beyond pathetic when you own a vagina


I guess if that's how you want to act towards people. I'm just saying if a person wants to save a headache of getting slapped around from some dirty rider, using polite tone and explaining "I can not drive you any further, you'll either have to exit the vehicle or request another Uber" probably would've kept everything calm.

Then after cussing her out, he's like "I have everything on camera" like sending any of that to Uber will do him any good. Both are in the wrong.


----------



## pomegranite112

STOP ATTACKING THE VICTIM

your words are synonymous with

“don’t give the killer the death sentence cause that makes you no better”

Or

“Don’t lock up the rapist in prison, that makes you no better than the rapist that locked up that family”

HE SERVED THE DISH THAT SHE WAS ASKING FOR


----------



## Mr Jinx

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I had that happen to me before. Call support and they will reimburse you for the ride amount. It's annoying but their account still gets charged and flagged.


Uber pays you up to the point of cancellation. So if you have a request for 20 miles and they cancel at 15 miles and you kick them out. You get paid for 20 Miles.

I had a ***** get in with 4 people and the minute I started to drive I got the cancellation. I got the snark laugh and said I didn't mean that can you still drive us. I said yes for $15 cash up front. It was a Lakeview to Lakeview drive. The girl got mad and salty, like it was my fault. The guys in the car forked it up without hesitation. They gave me a $5 tip at the end. The girl got out left the door open and called me an asshole!

In reported her abuse and they also gave me the full cancellation fee.

Entitled SOBs


----------



## jerseyboys

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ryan will most likely be deactivated from Uber. Homeboy's use of foul language seems to be his normal everyday vocabulary. Ryan could have easily used the old, "Sorry, since you cancelled the ride I'm not insured anymore" routine.


He was deactivated. What a moron.

But I think he wanted to be deactivated. He looks burned-out.



dirtylee said:


> He has 284k subscribers & about 13m in views. Most definitely a monetized channel so I guess about $1k per million views. 26 videos = $500/vid.
> 
> what city is he in? Seattle
> 
> https://www.uber.com/blog/seattle/meet-ryan-our-seattle-all-star-driver/


wrong Ryan. This Ryan I believe is in NC or SC .


----------



## transporter007

Cableguynoe said:


> How many times do I need to shut you up and you just keep talking like an ignorant fool.
> 
> View attachment 209082


Copy & paste of random sentance taken out of context is suspect. Link please. Thx in advance, the ignorant fool *XD!!!!

**XD means* Laughing, big grin, laugh. If you'll tilt your head to left and imagine that D is mouth then you can clearly see that somebody is laughing with his eyes closed.



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Uber and professional in the same sentence is a joke. All professionalism (what little bit there is left) is out the door once an unprofessional action is committed by the the other party. Sure he could of handled better, but why would he? It doesn't seem like he is concerned about deactivation. It all depends on the particular situation. Nothing is off the table as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I think she's the lucky one honestly given her disposition.
> 
> Disclaimer: professional services only offered to those that are worth it. Anything is possible, just depends how you approach it.
> 
> Why are over 90% of my pax issues with females under 40? Lol


"Why are over 90% of my pax issues with females under 40? Lol"

Dude, I don't need a PhD in psy to write: it's not them, it's U.
U need to change your behavior / attitude towards that specific gender and age group you identified as causing you issues.

Whatever you're doing is not working. Try to rise above. Treat them respectfully as u would your guy passengers and don't take anything personally. We're the driver, invisible, that's all

*XD

**XD* means Laughing, big grin, laugh. If you'll tilt your head to left and imagine that D is mouth then you can clearly see that somebody is laughing with his eyes closed.
It is replacing LOL which was replaced 2 years ago with haha.


----------



## Benny Alvarez

Lol what a soft ass dude.Let a dumb biatch slap him in the face like that?I would have grabbed that arm and twisted it.Technically,it would be considered self-defense and if Uber deactivated me for it......LAWSUIT.


----------



## Benny Alvarez

transporter007 said:


> REAL WORLD: Then all will know throughout the internet you needed to defend yourself from a 100lb little girl by striking her. Judge will probably award u $1 and court ordered anger management.
> 
> What country were u planning to move since no employer will come within a mile of u
> 
> Sad


Twisting an arm isn't striking,last time I checked.She hit ME first.Just because she's only 100 lbs doesn't mean she can't hurt you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

iheartuber said:


> Let's say this video was fake
> 
> Uber cannot deactivate him if it wasn't a real ride


They can for making uber look bad. That's in the TOS.

And actually they can for nothing. Just deactivate and ghost him.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

LOL, I know its not me. I forgot to mention that im near a university and 70% of my pax are female. I kind of know wby.


----------



## Joshua J

So honest question - 

How is this legal? I'm getting a dash cam installed tomorrow and wouldn't mind monetizing Youtube from the idiots I get from time to time, especially during Spring Break. Especially, with such a following, how is he not deactivated or sued by now?


----------



## njn

Joshua J said:


> So honest question -
> 
> How is this legal? I'm getting a dash cam installed tomorrow and wouldn't mind monetizing Youtube from the idiots I get from time to time, especially during Spring Break. Especially, with such a following, how is he not deactivated or sued by now?


He was deactivated according to a post in this thread. Most states are one party consent for filming.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

That was pretty normal stuff, i thought he was more than professional enough. I dont like using using that language personally, but that is not relevant at this point. I believe "all bets are off" after about 4:00 in the video. Her excuse wasnt good enough to defend her "accidental cancel trying to change destination" theory. Hes got balls, kinda entertaining.


----------



## Joshua J

njn said:


> He was deactivated according to a post in this thread. Most states are one party consent for filming.


Interesting to know. We're a two party consent state here


----------



## transporter007

Joshua J said:


> Interesting to know. We're a two party consent state here


Just wondering....
U stated: "I'm getting a dash cam installed tomorrow" 
Followed by: "We're a two party consent state here"
Question: How will u get passenger consent?


----------



## Joshua J

transporter007 said:


> Just wondering....
> U stated: "I'm getting a dash cam installed tomorrow"
> Followed by: "We're a two party consent state here"
> Question: How will u get passenger consent?


I have signs stating that audio and video may be recorded in this vehicle, both on every door and as well as signs that are printed. If this is not good enough, I'm likely going to just do video rather than audio/video.

I was reading this thread earlier that had a lot of good info/ideas about FL and dash cams

https://uberpeople.net/threads/recording-your-passengers-in-florida.139616/


----------



## rickasmith98

Poopy54 said:


> Actually she is right in saying she could add a stop......I had the same scenario basically, but it was the pax that when she pinged me the first time, then it canceled, then same pax pinged again, then cancel, then 2 more times.
> Asked her why she canceled so many times, she said she was trying to add a stop, and it kept canceling the ride on her. Luckily I was sitting 2 blocks from her eating my doughnut, watching the screen in disbelief.
> 
> He really did treat that situation bad in my opinion, and then he backs up???Think he was hoping he might get her number, looked like he liked getting hit by her


I thought he was trying to back over her...lol

Regardless whether the video is fake or not, didn't I read that YOUTUBE pays $100 for every 2K views. So if the video was viewed 1.5 million times, that's $75,000 cash....right.


----------



## BurgerTiime

PickEmUp said:


> I would bet they have both been removed from the Uber platform and rightfully so. Pull over and get the pax out of the car. Move on to the next ride. It's pretty simple. Apparently too complicated for Ryan.


#nailedit


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Joshua J said:


> I have signs stating that audio and video may be recorded in this vehicle, both on every door and as well as signs that are printed. If this is not good enough, I'm likely going to just do video rather than audio/video.
> 
> I was reading this thread earlier that had a lot of good info/ideas about FL and dash cams
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/recording-your-passengers-in-florida.139616/


The lawyer i consulted in 2010 told me i just needed signs and i couldn't record audio.


----------



## UberBastid

THIS is how I would, (and have) handle it.


Driver: wow, it looks like you just canceled the trip! I’m so sorry it’s me right? i really should have showered this morning.
Pax: what? No I didn’t mean to cancel.
Driver: I’m sure you didn’t but you did. So I have to end the ride here
Pax: can’t you just take me?
Driver: I would but technically that’s illegal and I really want to stay out of jail.
Pax: so what do I do?
Driver: oh it’s easy, just order a new ride, and hopefully you’ll get me. If so we keep going like nothing ever happened.
THEN I reach over and go off line.

Pax: what if I don’t get you?
Driver: you can wait under that street light over there until the other car comes if you want. 
Pax: I hate you and will give you one star.
Driver: I guess that means you won't be tipping me tonite? Please exit the car - you ended your ride.


----------



## Yam Digger

A Poo rider pulled this stunt with 2 other Poo riders in the car. Uber refused to pay. All the more reason I don't do Poo rides anymore.


----------



## melusine3

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't believe it's this easy with lyft.
> 
> I had this happen and they did pay me. But they said "this time".
> 
> Similar to changing a ride to Plus if I have too many riders. Lyft only does it once while Uber does it all the time.
> 
> So don't take any chances on lyft.
> 
> You ain't getting paid if they cancel, even if it's at the very end of a trip.
> 
> I've said this before. I often end a ride 30 seconds before arriving if I have stupid looking drunk college girls in my car.
> 
> They're the repeat offenders.


Why even drive for Lyft at night when there's no chance of a surge?


----------



## Cableguynoe

melusine3 said:


> Why even drive for Lyft at night when there's no chance of a surge?


Why do you say no chance?

I've had some nice primetime lyft rides.

Still prefer Uber but lyft does surge.


----------



## melusine3

Cableguynoe said:


> Why do you say no chance?
> 
> I've had some nice primetime lyft rides.
> 
> Still prefer Uber but lyft does surge.


Not in my little (big enough) town. Lyft has a 25% sometimes 50-100% Primetime in a 2 block square area always far away. Not even worth it unless Uber's really slow.


----------



## JqYork

Not feeling sorry for Ryan here. Did you guys know based on his almost 4 MILLION views of this video that he has so far made approximately $30,000 from YouTube! That was the most profitable trip of his life! He lives to have things like that happen... because when you put it on youtube and get a ton of views - you also make a TON of money!


----------



## Cableguynoe

JqYork said:


> Not feeling sorry for Ryan here. Did you guys know based on his almost 4 MILLION views of this video that he has so far made approximately $30,000 from YouTube! That was the most profitable trip of his life! He lives to have things like that happen... because when you put it on youtube and get a ton of views - you also make a TON of money!


He's a smarter man than I am.


----------



## Joshua J

JqYork said:


> Not feeling sorry for Ryan here. Did you guys know based on his almost 4 MILLION views of this video that he has so far made approximately $30,000 from YouTube!


Just curious where you got the number $30,000 from? When I was doing research before on Adsense/Google advertising, it's about $2,000 per million views.


----------



## Wolfie52

I love people who think that TouTube makes you rich or a "star". First, I have a YT channel with a video that had 46k views in a few weeks, + thousands of views on dozens of others. My LIFETIME earnings are....wait for it....$6.74...no one really cares or pays attention, it is simply another diversion. So I have about 100k views and although my revenue is about $15 you don't get all that! And if he is making 30k why is he driving Lyft/Uber?

BTW, this guy looked like this was a set up anyway. Watch his face. Many people do this to create "drama" so they can go viral.


----------



## Wardell Curry

UberBeamer said:


> Agreed on all counts. He really showed his true colors here. If he was smart he would have never uploaded this video. To top it off the whole "American way" BS takes the cake.
> 
> I agree she probably was trying to pull a fast one. But she was obviously drunk and there was at least the remote possibility that she really did just mess up in the course of trying to add a stop. Ride cancelled, ride over. End of story. Next.


**** this drunk BS. A lot of pax are simply assholes and show their true colors when they think no one is watching. This women was not drunk. She simply wanted a free ride and tried to contact her way out of paying. When it didn't work she gave a sarcastic chuckle. I think she was clearly aware of her actions and she just played dumb and innocent when it didn't work. We gotta stop using the drunk excuse with some of these pax. It's almost expected that that works to get them what they want. I have actually had pax try to warm their way up to me by acting like that. Overly excited, friendly, to a complete no stranger. Then comes the request. I simply say no aux , no fm radio, no bouetooth. We listen totLupe Fiasco or nothing at all, their choice. Then they just stfu until I drop them off and that is all I have to say about that. The BS ends right there. FOH with this drunk crap man.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Wolfie52 said:


> And if he is making 30k why is he driving Lyft/Uber?
> .


You say it like if you were talking about a million dollars. 
He's made 30k. 
If that's his only income he's poor.

If he's made 30k on top of his regular income, then he's living large and buying himself some nice things.


----------



## sirius black

Cableguynoe said:


> If he's made 30k on top of his regular income, then he's living large and buying himself some nice things.


A friend made about $10k worth of cigars and bourbon last year


----------



## Karen Stein

I once had a trip get cancelled right as I was pulling away from the curb. The event was so minor I nearly forgot all about it.

I simply returned to the curb. I explained that the system, for some reason, thought he cancelled the trip. He said he was trying to add a stop. No problem. I let him ask fora trip, accepted, took him to his stop - and we THEN changed the destination.

A scam attempt? Probably. Still, everybody left happy and nobody got mad.


----------



## SickOfThisSh

Honestly, given the garbage drivers are paid, catching riders trying to scam you out of the pittance you make is incredibly infuriating. Additionally, the Uber rating system is stacked against drivers already so when the opportunity to lash out arrives...their gonna lash out.


----------



## Cdub2k

SickOfThisSh said:


> Honestly, given the garbage drivers are paid, catching riders trying to scam you out of the pittance you make is incredibly infuriating. Additionally, the Uber rating system is stacked against drivers already so when the opportunity to lash out arrives...their gonna lash out.


 This was not the time to lash out. There's not even a guarantee that the lady cancelled the ride on purpose. People do make mistakes on the app. The guy in the video didn't even give the lady the benefit of the doubt he went right into abusive profanity laced accusation mode.

All he had to do is tell her that the ride is over and that she has to order another ride and to be more careful on the app. Then, if she refused to leave and if she started getting belligerent than I guess he could have cussed her out but even then all he is doing is making the situation worse. And it's making your video portray you in a negative light. You have her on video acting a fool. There's no reason to act one yourself too. Uber will deactivate you even if you were in the right based on your behavior.


----------



## at-007smartLP

rickasmith98 said:


> I thought he was trying to back over her...lol
> 
> Regardless whether the video is fake or not, didn't I read that YOUTUBE pays $100 for every 2K views. So if the video was viewed 1.5 million times, that's $75,000 cash....right.


no every million "views" pays out approx $1000 if your name is drake, beiber, swift...if not less

its a penny a view no one pays .10 per view lmao everyone would be rich

theres entire buildings in india, china, africa, clicking crap for pennies an hour

internet reached critical mass about 10 years ago so its mostly all garbage


----------



## pomegranite112

Cdub2k said:


> This was not the time to lash out. There's not even a guarantee that the lady cancelled the ride on purpose. People do make mistakes on the app. The guy in the video didn't even give the lady the benefit of the doubt he went right into abusive profanity laced accusation mode.
> 
> All he had to do is tell her that the ride is over and that she has to order another ride and to be more careful on the app. Then, if she refused to leave and if she started getting belligerent than I guess he could have cussed her out but even then all he is doing is making the situation worse. And it's making your video portray you in a negative light. You have her on video acting a fool. There's no reason to act one yourself too. Uber will deactivate you even if you were in the right based on your behavior.


How do you accidentally cancel a ride.

Its like accidentally raping someone


----------



## heynow321

Uber Crack said:


> flappy hand smacks. .


IHOP should change their name to this.


----------



## UberBastid

pomegranite112 said:


> How do you accidentally cancel a ride.
> 
> Its like accidentally raping someone


Got a good lawyer?
"Your honor. My client was walking through a room in which the plaintiff was sleeping, naked, on his stomach. The room was dark and my client tripped and fell ... right in."

I have accidentally accepted a ride with a misclick.
It's possible. But, I had to live with my mistake, and if a pax misclicks they gunna have to live with theirs.
Keep it simple; I am a simple guy doing a simple job.
Canx ride means the ride is over. Simple. 
No need for emotional breakdowns or drama or violence.
Put her outta the car and move on.


----------



## westsidebum

Driving is a form of masochism. Driving is a form of masochism . I'm certain this was roleplay for a bdsm porn video. Next time keep a whip in your car so pax can really punish you!


----------



## gizmotheboss

These Rideshare companies attract a lot of rotten ass lowlife people. I have so many horror stories as a driver I just don’t want to bore anyone anymore .


----------



## pomegranite112

UberBastid said:


> Got a good lawyer?
> "Your honor. My client was walking through a room in which the plaintiff was sleeping, naked, on his stomach. The room was dark and my client tripped and fell ... right in."
> 
> I have accidentally accepted a ride with a misclick.
> It's possible. But, I had to live with my mistake, and if a pax misclicks they gunna have to live with theirs.
> Keep it simple; I am a simple guy doing a simple job.
> Canx ride means the ride is over. Simple.
> No need for emotional breakdowns or drama or violence.
> Put her outta the car and move on.


Well

The rider has no motive or reason to be touching their phone near the cancel button

Altho accepting a ride on accident is possible because one sec you're scrolling for surge and all of a sudden a ping comes up under your finger


----------



## Derpdederpdederp

Don’t feel bad she’s a hot mess and there are no excuses for that bs


----------



## AvengingxxAngel

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.dailydot.com/debug/ryan-is-driving-uber/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A YouTuber named Ryan Is Drivingposts videos on his channel where he details his adventures as an Uberdriver. Usually, his customers just ask him to take them to Taco Bell or they talk to him about their Harambe body art.
> 
> But late last week, Ryan posted a video of a woman trying to nab a free ride. And the video might make you angry. It certainly infuriated Ryan.
> 
> The issue here is that, according to the video, the passenger canceled her ride in the _middle_ of the ride. That means Ryan wouldn't get paid for the trip, while the passenger would perhaps only have to pay a cancellation fee. These kinds of stories are littered through Reddit, but Ryan wouldn't have it.
> 
> After Ryan and the woman angrily parted ways, he said he decided to post the video so he could make some money off the failed transaction. Said Ryan in the video, "I don't think there's anything more American than this, literally taking a bad experience and turning it into advertising revenue. I really just wanted this video to blow up so I could make money in spite of this lady."
> 
> Considering the video, as of this writing, has 1.6 million views in just three days, making it the second-most watched video on his channel, it seems like his revenge will probably be colored green. Since he posted the content, he's also earned more than 55,000 new subscribers.
> 
> That's a bunch of people who now know that they shouldn't try to get a free ride out of Ryan Is Driving.


Funny thing is, if he didn't have that footage and she rated a 1* and he complained to Uber he would've copped it on the chin with replies like "we won't match you again" and "our rating system works" also "you get rated for the service you provide".
Good vid!


----------



## Andretti

O.K., a driver mishandles a mid-ride cancel, escalates the situation, and then posts it on Youtube!

I see all kinds of fail here. Not very bright.


----------



## sellkatsell44

He seems like a chill guy that I’d kick it with.


----------



## pomegranite112

Andretti said:


> O.K., a driver mishandles a mid-ride cancel, escalates the situation, and then posts it on Youtube!
> 
> I see all kinds of fail here. Not very bright.


Rider purposelly cancelled then assaulted driver

Yet you're defending the rider......


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

The driver handle this in a perfectly acceptable way. He did drop one F-bomb early on but his tone was at the time was very neutral and calming he just wanted her out of the car. She didn't comply she became abusive and he defended himself I don't see a problem. Good job!


----------



## JqYork

Joshua J said:


> Just curious where you got the number $30,000 from? When I was doing research before on Adsense/Google advertising, it's about $2,000 per million views.


Yeah, maybe you're right. There are different figures out there. The one I saw said $7.60 per 1,000 views, which would be $7,600 per 1 million views.

By the way though, you said you looked at the numbers for Adsense/Google advertising. That does sound about right for Adsense. But this is Youtube. Even though it's owned by Google it's advertising program to 'publishers' is completely separate and different from Adsense. So, it might be higher for youtube.

If your number is right then he has earned about $9,200 at this point! Either way - he earned thousands of dollars from that trip! Which explains why he was laughing and generally seemed to be having a good time! He KNEW this was going to be a huge viral hit. Laughing all the way to the bank! And good for him.

It's just so funny to watch all the guys here react to it as if it really bothered him what this woman did. He was loving every minute of it.


----------



## UberBastid

JqYork said:


> Yeah, maybe you're right.
> 
> It's just so funny to watch all the guys here react to it as if it really bothered him what this woman did. He was loving every minute of it.


Yea, preach it bratha. 
I usually have to pay EXTRA for treatment like that.
I'm a bad boy. Bad.


----------



## UberBruceUSA

transporter007 said:


> I thought no one could Cancel a trip already Started.
> U CAN "END" the trip but no one can "Cancel" once trip is "started"
> 
> In my opinion as a 3 year active uber/Lyft Driver I think this vid is FAKE
> 
> Modus operandi: Produced to increase views and +$$ on driver's youtube channel.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm seeing a lot of bad acting and inconsistencies


Yep. That was his GF and that was totally fake or else she would have been hitting her him a lot harder.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.dailydot.com/debug/ryan-is-driving-uber/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These kinds of stories are littered through Reddit, but Ryan wouldn't have it...
> 
> That's a bunch of people who now know that they shouldn't try to get a free ride out of Ryan Is Driving.


Unlike me, this Ryan guy was a smart dude. That's why now I take every opportunity to tell folks,* GET A CAMERA! Fry's just had one on sale the other day for under $40 with night vision, m'kay!? *

It's going to happen, it's only a matter of time, and especially those of you folks who like to do the late night shifts, it's going to be their word against yours, and the first thing Lyft did was suspend my account and ruin my weekend and bonus for that week, it didn't matter to them.

I hate to be mister cynical, but to them, you are jsut a liability, and trusting you is not worth the potential liability of the passenger's various BS being correct. Cheating you out of a ride, that's not that big of a deal, A LOT WORSE COULD HAPPEN,

YOU MAY THINK THAT ONLY GUILTY GUYS GET ACCUSED OF RAPE, until you learn that hard way..

etc etc etc... you may have a perfect driving record and don't even drink, but that won't matter if some scum bag accuses you of driving drunk and you have no proof....

So BE SMART! GET A CAMERA NOW! AMAZON, FRYS, BEST BUY, WALMART, OVERSTOCK...


----------



## Bart McCoy

uberdriverfornow said:


> She didn't cancel the ride, she ended the ride. All that means is that he is now giving her a free ride for the duration of the ride. It's only a cancel if it happens before the ride starts.


Can't believe you posted this on the front page, and nobody checked you for how wrong this is. The driver has a end trip button, a rider has no such thing. A rider can only cancel, and they can cancel at any point during the trip. She could actually go all the way to her destination,cancel, THEN get out the car, if pax wanted to be that savage. She can always cancel if you haven't ended the trip yet.

He didn't give her a free ride. Looks to me like he pulled over immediately after it was canceled. What this means is, he gets paid for every mile he drove up to the point to when she canceled, AND he gets a cancellation fee.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Bart McCoy said:


> Can't believe you posted this on the front page, and nobody checked you for how wrong this is. The driver has a end trip button, a rider has no such thing. A rider can only cancel, and they can cancel at any point during the trip. She could actually go all the way to her destination,cancel, THEN get out the car, if pax wanted to be that savage. She can always cancel if you haven't ended the trip yet.
> 
> He didn't give her a free ride. Looks to me like he pulled over immediately after it was canceled. What this means is, he gets paid for every mile he drove up to the point to when she canceled, AND he gets a cancellation fee.


it can say cancel all her app wants, the driver gets paid for all distance and time driven, period, end of story

so, again, it's not a cancel button, it's an end trip button

the driver doesn't get a cancellation fee, he gets what's due to him based on time and distance


----------



## Bart McCoy

uberdriverfornow said:


> it can say cancel all her app wants, the driver gets paid for all distance and time driven, period, end of story
> 
> so, again, it's not a cancel button, it's an end trip button
> 
> the driver doesn't get a cancellation fee, he gets what's due to him based on time and distance


sorta true, but you said the driver was giving a free ride, he never did
and technically, its a cancel button, because it says....CANCEL
you also said you can only cancel before the trip starts, that's false
you also said the driver doesn't get a cancellation fee, um, wrong, THEY DO
if you cancel the ride any time past that 5min cushion they allow, driver gets a cancellation fee
I've gotten, and that driver in this video got it too
just think about it, if you can get a cancel fee if the pax cancels in 6min, why in the world would you not get it after 16min????(say 10min of driving the route already). You saying they only charge for short cancellations, but not longer timed ones?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Bart McCoy said:


> sorta true, but you said the driver was giving a free ride, he never did
> and technically, its a cancel button, because it says....CANCEL
> you also said you can only cancel before the trip starts, that's false
> you also said the driver doesn't get a cancellation fee, um, wrong, THEY DO
> if you cancel the ride any time past that 5min cushion they allow, driver gets a cancellation fee
> I've gotten, and that driver in this video got it too
> just think about it, if you can get a cancel fee if the pax cancels in 6min, why in the world would you not get it after 16min????(say 10min of driving the route already). You saying they only charge for short cancellations, but not longer timed ones?


i said after she ended the trip it was a free ride for the duration

the driver doesnt get a cancel free once the ride has started, you get paid for the ride, you dont get both


----------



## Bart McCoy

uberdriverfornow said:


> i said after she ended the trip it was a free ride for the duration
> 
> the driver doesnt get a cancel free once the ride has started, you get paid for the ride, you dont get both


The driver drove maybe half a block after she canceled, that's the free ride you talking about?
No, you get BOTH. You get what you drove, plus a cancel fee. Cancel fees are imposed when you cancel past I believe the the cushion in most markets is 5min. I've had 2 people cancel rides on me mid trip. I've gotten the cancel fee on both.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Bart McCoy said:


> The driver drove maybe half a block after she canceled, that's the free ride you talking about?
> No, you get BOTH. You get what you drove, plus a cancel fee. Cancel fees are imposed when you cancel past I believe the the cushion in most markets is 5min. I've had 2 people cancel rides on me mid trip. I've gotten the cancel fee on both.


great, lets see a screenshot of a trip with a cancellation fee AND payment for distance and time

and obviously it cant be a pool trip, that would include a cancellation fee from a 2nd rider


----------



## #professoruber

Mr. Ryan is an idiot. The moment you tell someone to GTFO out of your car and they exit, is the moment you shut up and drive off. He was obviously playing to his toy camera and trying to be some youtube star. If you have a camera and plan to post videos on youtube, invest in a decent camera that has night vision. He has more invested in his video software with his corny narrative.

He had little invested and would be paid accordingly (minimum fare). Report the rider. Any cancel means the rider cannot rate you. Upon her trying to give him a smack down, simply call the police and let them handle the situation. That $10 ride would turn into a sizeable ticket.


----------



## Hitchhiker

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ryan could have easily used the old, "Sorry, since you cancelled the ride I'm not insured anymore" routine.


No longer insured by Uber when a ride is cancelled, but we're suppose to have our own primary insurance.


----------



## UberBastid

Hitchhiker said:


> No longer insured by Uber when a ride is cancelled, but we're suppose to have our own primary insurance.


Pax's don't know this. Tell them you can be fired, and fined heavily unless they GTFO.
They also don't know WHO cancels the ride when they take too long.
Blame it on "the man".

"I'm on your side buddy. I understand you cancelled accidentally - but, I can't move the car with you in it if the ap doesn't show you as a passenger. Let me see if I can get it back." Pick up the phone, turn it so they cant see you go offline. "Nope. You're going to have to reorder, hopefully it picks me. Give it a try. You got a driver? Good, you can wait -right over there in that 7-11 parking lot, yea the one with the 67 Caddy that's slammed to the ground and has rap blaring out of it and four youths wearing red shoes and their mascot the pit bull. Yea. That one right over there. Thanks for the call. Have a good evening."


----------



## rex jones

I had this happen one time, and I think it did wipe out the surge. Still got paid for the trip but at regular rate.


----------



## KING D

what happens if the rider will cancel the trip on the highway? leave them over there


----------



## UberBastid

KING D said:


> what happens if the rider will cancel the trip on the highway? leave them over there


For me ... depends.
Had a couple in the back that were really drunk, but nice. Not being a problem at all, just enjoying the party, and each others company.
He was trying to show her a 'really funny YouTube' and ... cancelled. He's going "oh, crap, I didn't mean to do that." 
I LOL'd and told him not to worry about it.
I got there, he gave me a 20, I texted Uber with a problem report, and they figured it out and adjusted it.
No big deal.


----------



## CC SalesVP

This video was obviously staged, and the entire matter is being carefully reviewed.


----------



## UberLaLa

https://uberpeople.net/threads/did-uber-fix-the-rider-cancelled-scam.212097/#post-3167625










It used to be that if passenger Cancelled anywhere in the trip, driver was paid nothing unless Driver wrote to Uber and fought it. Uber fixed it last year.


----------



## Cdub2k

pomegranite112 said:


> How do you accidentally cancel a ride.
> 
> Its like accidentally raping someone


 well today I had a PAX almost cancel the ride when he was trying to "add a stop". I was telling him what to do to add a route and he accidentally grazed the cancel button by mistake but the app didn't register. He had to get out of the app for the add/change to appear. Once he did that he was able to change it but yeah apparently it is easy. I don't know does Uber give them a warning "Are you sure you want to cancel?" alert when someone is trying to cancel but if it's simply ooops I hit the button and boom the ride is cancelled then I can clearly see that happening by mistake


----------



## newDriver81

This guy didn’t do anything wrong. She attacked him and some of you are saying he shouldn’t have used profanity lol.


----------

